# Historic Popular Vocalists - 1910 - 1949 - Songs of the Day Calendar...



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

This thread is intended to be the musical equivalent of a "Page-A-Day" calendar which will document a personal listening project that I have embarked upon and I hope that you will join me each day as historic popular singers with songs taken from the US Top 75 chart hit listings from the years 1910 through 1949 will be featured.

They are "Voices of the Past" - some remembered, some forgotten, some never really known by the audiences of today - but they are as capable of being as thrilling - as transcendent - now as they were then and thus merit being heard and appreciated. As you listen to the featured recordings you will discover that a significant number of songs that were written over the course of the early- to mid- century are as memorable now as they were when first released.

Each day will feature three historic recordings from the years 1910 through 1949 with each year following in sequence along with chart positioning, and biographical information, photographs, and performance videos (when available) of the artists.

Commentary on any and all aspects are welcomed, however -

I respectfully _*request that you refrain from posting videos*_ within this particular thread.

*- Duncan*

============================================================

*Historic Popular Vocalists - 1910 - 1949 -

Songs for the Day of December 1, 2019 - *

*The Number One US Top 75 Song for the year 1910 - *

*Louise Homer - "America the Beautiful"*

*Song by Samuel A. Ward*














*Louise Beatty Homer* (April 30, 1871 - May 6, 1947) was an American operatic contralto who had an active international career in concert halls and opera houses from 1895 until her retirement in 1932.

*The Number Two US Top 75 Song for the year 1910 -*

*Blanche Ring - "Come, Josephine, in My Flying Machine"*

*Music by Fred Fisher and lyrics by Alfred Bryan.*














*Blanche Ring* (April 24, 1871 - January 13, 1961) was an American singer and actress in Broadway theatre productions, musicals, and Hollywood motion pictures.

*The Number Three US Top 75 Song for the year 1910 -*

*Billy Murray & Haydn Quartet - "By the Light of the Silvery Moon"*

*Music by Gus Edwards and lyrics by Edward Madden.*














*William Thomas "Billy" Murray* (May 25, 1877 - August 17, 1954) was one of the most popular singers in the United States in the early 20th century. While he received star billing in vaudeville, he was best known for his prolific work in the recording studio, making records for almost every record label of the era.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Historic Popular Vocalists - 1910 - 1949 -

Songs for the Day of December 2, 2019 -*

*The Number One US Top 75 Song for the year 1911 -*

*Sophie Tucker - "Some of These Days"*

*Song by Shelton Brooks*














*Sophie Tucker* (January 13, 1886 - February 9, 1966) was a Ukrainian-born American singer, comedian, actress, and radio personality. Known for her powerful delivery of comical and risqué songs, she was one of the most popular entertainers in America during the first half of the 20th century. She was widely known by the superlative nickname "The Last of the Red Hot Mamas".

*The Number Two US Top 75 Song for the year* *1911* -

*Arthur Collins & Byron G Harlan - "Alexander's Ragtime Band"*

*Song by Irving Berlin*














*Arthur Francis Collins* (February 7, 1864 - August 2, 1933) was an American baritone who was one of the most prolific and beloved of pioneer recording artists, regarded in his day as "King of the Ragtime Singers".

*Byron George Harlan* (August 29, 1861 - September 11, 1936) was an American singer from Kansas, a comic minstrel singer and balladeer who often recorded with Arthur Collins. The two together were often billed as "Collins & Harlan".

*The Number Three US Top 75 Song for the year 1911 -*

*Peerless Quartet - "Let Me Call You Sweetheart"*

*Music by Leo Friedman with lyrics by Beth Slater Whitson*














*The Peerless Quartet* was an American vocal group that recorded in the early years of the twentieth century. They formed to record for Columbia Records, where they were credited as the Columbia Quartet or Columbia Male Quartet. From about 1907, when they began to record for record labels other than Columbia, they were more widely known as the Peerless Quartet.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Historic Popular Vocalists - 1910 - 1949 -

Songs for the Day of December 3, 2019 -*

*The Number One US Top 75 Song for the year 1912 -*

*Al Jolson - "That Haunting Melody"*

*Song by George M. Cohan*














*Al Jolson* (born Asa Yoelson; May 26, 1886 - October 23, 1950) was an American singer, comedian, and actor. He was dubbed "The World's Greatest Entertainer" at the peak of his career. His performing style was brash and extroverted, and he popularized many songs that benefited from his "shamelessly sentimental, melodramatic approach." In the 1920s, Jolson was America's most famous and highest-paid entertainer.

*The Number Two US Top 75 Song for the year 1912 -*

*American Quartet - "Moonlight Bay"*

*Music by Percy Wenrich with lyrics by Edward Madden*














*The American Quartet* was a four-member vocal group that recorded for various companies in the United States between 1899 and 1925. The membership varied over the years, but the most famous line-up - comprising John Bieling (first tenor), Billy Murray (second tenor), Steve Porter (baritone), and William F. Hooley (bass) - recorded for the Victor Talking Machine Company from 1909 to 1913. The same group of singers also recorded for Edison Records as the Premier Quartet (or Quartette), and for that and other labels as the Premier American Quartet.

*The Number Three US Top 75 Song for the year 1912 -*

*Al Jolson - "Ragging the Baby to Sleep"*

*Music by Lewis F. Muir with lyrics by Wolfe Gilbert*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Historic Popular Vocalists - 1910 - 1949 -

Songs for the Day of December 4, 2019 -*

*The Number One US Top 75 Song for the year 1913 -*

*Chauncy Olcott - "When Irish Eyes Are Smiling"*

*Music by Ernest Ball with lyrics by Chauncy Olcott and George Graff, Jr.*














*Chauncey Olcott*, born John Chancellor Olcott[1] and often spelled Chauncey Alcott, (July 21, 1858 - March 18, 1932) was an American stage actor, songwriter and singer of Irish descent.

*The Number Two US Top 75 Song for the year 1913 -*

*Charles Harrison - "Peg o' My Heart"*

*Music by Fred Fisher with lyrics by Alfred Bryan*














*Charles William Harrison* (September 11, 1878 - February 2, 1965) was an American tenor ballad singer. He recorded under the pseudonyms: Hugh Donovan, Billy Burton, Charles Hilton, and Norman Terrell.

*The Number Three US Top 75 Song for the year 1913 -*

*Al Jolson - "The Spaniard Who Blighted My Life"*

*Song by Billy Merson*














According to music historians Bruce Crowther and Mike Pinfold: "During his time *Al Jolson* was the best known and most popular all-around entertainer America (and probably the world) has ever known, captivating audiences in the theatre and becoming an attraction on records, radio, and in films. He opened the ears of white audiences to the existence of musical forms alien to their previous understanding and experience... and helped prepare the way for others who would bring a more realistic and sympathetic touch to black musical traditions."


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Historic Popular Vocalists - 1910 - 1949 -

Songs for the Day of December 5, 2019 -*

*The Number One US Top 75 Song for the year 1914 -*

*Billy Murray and the Heidelberg Quintet -"By the Beautiful Sea"*

*Music by Harry Carroll with lyrics by Harold R. Atteridge*














*William Thomas "Billy" Murray* (May 25, 1877 - August 17, 1954) was one of the most popular singers in the United States in the early 20th century. While he received star billing in vaudeville, he was best known for his prolific work in the recording studio, making records for almost every record label of the era.

*The Number Two US Top 75 Song for the year 1914 -*

*Billy Murray and the American Quartet - "It's a Long, Long Way to Tipperary"*

*Song by Henry James "Harry" Williams and Jack Judge*














*The American Quartet* was a four-member vocal group that recorded for various companies in the United States between 1899 and 1925. The membership varied over the years, but the most famous line-up - comprising John Bieling (first tenor), Billy Murray (second tenor), Steve Porter (baritone), and William F. Hooley (bass) - recorded for the Victor Talking Machine Company from 1909 to 1913.

*The Number Three US Top 75 Song for the year 1914 -*

*Bert Williams - "The Dark Town Poker Club"*














*Bert Williams* (November 12, 1874 - March 4, 1922) was a Bahamian-American entertainer, one of the pre-eminent entertainers of the Vaudeville era and one of the most popular comedians for all audiences of his time. He was by far the best-selling black recording artist before 1920. In 1918, the New York Dramatic Mirror called Williams "one of the great comedians of the world."


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Historic Popular Vocalists - 1910 - 1949 -

Songs for the Day of December 6, 2019 -*

*The Number One US Top 75 Song for the year 1915 -*

*Olive Kline & Reinald Werrenrath - "Hello, Frisco!"*

*Music by Louis A. Hirsch with lyrics by Gene Buck*














*Olive Kline* (sometimes given as Olive Kline Hulihan or the pseudonym Alice Green) (July 7, 1887 - July 29, 1976) was an American soprano who is chiefly remembered for her recordings for Victor Records from 1912 to 1935. She recorded a wide range of music from operas and Broadways musicals to sacred music, popular music, and songs from the classical concert repertoire.









*Reinald Werrenrath* (August 7, 1883 - September 12, 1953) was an American baritone opera singer, who also recorded popular songs and appeared regularly on radio in the early decades of the twentieth century.

*The Number Two US Top 75 Song for the year 1915 -*

*Harry MacDonough & Olive Kline -" They Didn't Believe Me"*

*Music by Jerome Kern with lyrics by Herbert Reynolds*

Editor's Note: the version released by Harry MacDonough & Olive Kline is not available and thus is being substituted by the version released by Walter Van Brunt and Gladys Rice which was also released in 1915.














*John Scantlebury Macdonald* (May 30, 1871 - September 26, 1931) was a Canadian singer and recording executive. Under the pseudonym *Harry Macdonough*, he was one of the most prolific and popular tenors during the formative years of the recording industry.

*The Number Three US Top 75 Song for the year 1915 -*

*Alma Gluck - "Carry Me Back to Old Virginney"*

*Song by James A. Bland*














*Alma Gluck* (May 11, 1884 - October 27, 1938) was a Romanian-born American soprano.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

MJ - You do have very interesting (I think that word will suffice!!) taste.:lol:


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Historic Popular Vocalists - 1910 - 1949 -

Songs for the Day of December 7, 2019 -*

*The Number One US Top 75 Song for the year 1916 -*

*John McCormack - "Somewhere a Voice is Calling"*

*Music by Arthur F. Tate with lyrics by Eileen Newton*














*John Francis McCormack*, Count of the Holy Roman Church, KSG, KSS, KHS (14 June 1884 - 16 September 1945), was an Irish tenor celebrated for his performances of the operatic and popular song repertoires, and renowned for his diction and breath control. He was also a Papal Count. He became a naturalised American citizen before returning to live in Ireland.

*The Number Two US Top 75 Song for the year 1916 -*

*Billy Murray - "Pretty Baby"*

*Song by Tony Jackson*














*William Thomas "Billy" Murray* (May 25, 1877 - August 17, 1954) was one of the most popular singers in the United States in the early 20th century. While he received star billing in vaudeville, he was best known for his prolific work in the recording studio, making records for almost every record label of the era.

*The Number Three US Top 75 Song for the year 1916 -*

*Al Jolson -	"I Sent My Wife to the Thousand Isles"*

*Music by Harry Von Tilzer with lyrics by Andrew B. Sterlin**g and Eddie Moran*














*Al Jolson* (born Asa Yoelson; May 26, 1886 - October 23, 1950) was an American singer, comedian, and actor. He was dubbed "The World's Greatest Entertainer" at the peak of his career. His performing style was brash and extroverted, and he popularized many songs that benefited from his "shamelessly sentimental, melodramatic approach." In the 1920s, Jolson was America's most famous and highest-paid entertainer.[


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Historic Popular Vocalists - 1910 - 1949 -

Songs for the Day of December 8, 2019 -*

*The Number One US Top 75 Song for the year 1917 -*

*Nora Bayes - "Over There"*

*Song by George M. Cohan *






















*Nora Bayes* (born Rachel Eleanora Goldberg, October 3, 1880 - March 19, 1928) was an American singer, comedian, actress and vaudeville star of the early 20th century.

*The Number Two US Top 75 Song for the year 1917 -*

*American Quartet - "Over There"*

*Song by George M. Cohan*






















*The American Quartet* was a four-member vocal group that recorded for various companies in the United States between 1899 and 1925. The membership varied over the years, but the most famous line-up - comprising John Bieling (first tenor), Billy Murray (second tenor), Steve Porter (baritone), and William F. Hooley (bass) - recorded for the Victor Talking Machine Company from 1909 to 1913. The same group of singers also recorded for Edison Records as the Premier Quartet (or Quartette), and for that and other labels as the Premier American Quartet. From 1912 to 1914 the quartet also recorded with countertenor Will Oakland as the Heidelberg Quintet.

*The Number Three US Top 75 Song for the year 1917 -*

*Anna Wheaton & James Harrod -	"Till the Clouds Roll By"*

*Music by Jerome Kern with lyrics by Jerome Kern and P.G. Wodehouse*














*Anna Meeker Wheaton* (November 26, 1894 - December 25, 1961) was an American musical theatre actress and singer of the early 20th century.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Historic Popular Vocalists - 1910 - 1949 -

Songs for the Day of December 9, 2019 -*

*The Number One US Top 75 Song for the year 1918 -*

*Original Dixieland Jazz Band - "Tiger Rag"*














The Original Dixieland Jass Band (ODJB) was a Dixieland jazz band that made the first jazz recordings in early 1917. Their "Livery Stable Blues" became the first jazz record ever issued. The group composed and recorded many jazz standards, the most famous being "Tiger Rag". In late 1917 the spelling of the band's name was changed to *Original Dixieland Jazz Band*.

*The Number Two US Top 75 Song for the year 1918 -*

*Al Jolson - "Rock-A-Bye Your Baby (With a Dixie Melody)"*

*Music by Jean Schwartz with lyrics by Sam M. Lewis and Joe Young*














*Al Jolson* (born Asa Yoelson; May 26, 1886 - October 23, 1950) was an American singer, comedian, and actor. He was dubbed "The World's Greatest Entertainer" at the peak of his career. His performing style was brash and extroverted, and he popularized many songs that benefited from his "shamelessly sentimental, melodramatic approach." In the 1920s, Jolson was America's most famous and highest-paid entertainer.

*The Number Three US Top 75 Song for the year 1918 -*

*Charles Harrison - "I'm Always Chasing Rainbows"*

*Music by Harry Carroll (via Frédéric Chopin) with lyrics by Joseph McCarthy*














*Charles William Harrison* (September 11, 1878 - February 2, 1965) was an American tenor ballad singer. He recorded under the pseudonyms: Hugh Donovan, Billy Burton, Charles Hilton, and Norman Terrell.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Historic Popular Vocalists - 1910 - 1949 -

Songs for the Day of December 10, 2019 *-

*The Number One US Top 75 Song for the year 1919 -*

*Marion Harris - "After You've Gone"*

*Music by Turner Layton with lyrics by Henry Creamer*














*Marion Harris* (born Mary Ellen Harrison, April 4, 1896 - April 23, 1944) was an American popular singer who was most successful in the 1920s. She was the first widely known white singer to sing jazz and blues songs.

*The Number Two US Top 75 Song for the year 1919 -*

*Ben Selvin's Novelty Orchestra - "I'm Forever Blowing Bubbles" -

Instrumental Version *

*Music by John Kellette with lyrics by James Kendis, James Brockman and Nat Vincent*














*Benjamin Bernard Selvin* (March 5, 1898 - July 15, 1980) was an American musician, bandleader, and record producer. He was known as the Dean of Recorded Music.

*The Number Three US Top 75 Song for the year 1919 -*

*Henry Burr & Albert Campbell - "I'm Forever Blowing Bubbles" -

Vocal Version - *

*Music by John Kellette with lyrics by James Kendis, James Brockman and Nat Vincent*













*(Pictured: Henry Burr)*








*(Pictured: Albert Campbell)*

*Henry Burr* (January 15, 1882 - April 6, 1941) was a Canadian singer, radio performer and producer.

*Albert Charles Campbell* (August 19, 1872 - January 25, 1947) was an American popular music singer who recorded between the late 1890s and the 1920s. He was best known for his many duo recordings with Henry Burr, and as a member of the Peerless Quartet and other vocal groups, but also recorded successfully as a solo singer both under his own name and under various pseudonyms including Frank Howard.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*This thread will be on hiatus until Mid-January due to holiday plans -

Joyeux Noël et Bonne Année !

- Duncan*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Historic Popular Vocalists - 1910 - 1949 -

Songs for the Day of February 1, 2020*

*The Number One US Top 75 Song for the year 1920 -*

*Al Jolson - "Swanee"*

*Music by George Gershwin with lyrics by Irving Caesar*














*Al Jolson* (born Asa Yoelson; 9 June [O.S. 28 May] 1886 - October 23, 1950) was an American singer, comedian, and actor. He was dubbed "The World's Greatest Entertainer" at the peak of his career. His performing style was brash and extroverted, and he popularized many songs that benefited from his "shamelessly sentimental, melodramatic approach."

In the 1920s, Jolson was America's most famous and highest-paid entertainer.

*The Number Two US Top 75 Song for the year 1920 -*

*Paul Whiteman - "Whispering" *

*Music by John Schonberger with lyrics by Malvin Schonberger *














*Paul Samuel Whiteman* (March 28, 1890 - December 29, 1967) was an American bandleader, composer, orchestral director, and violist.

As the leader of one of the most popular dance bands in the United States during the 1920s and early 1930s, Whiteman produced recordings that were immensely successful, and press notices often referred to him as the "King of Jazz".

*The Number Three US Top 75 Song for the year 1920 -*

*Mamie Smith - "Crazy Blues"*

*Written by Perry Bradford*














*Mamie Smith* (née Robinson; May 26, 1891 - September 16, 1946) was an American vaudeville singer, dancer, pianist and actress. As a vaudeville singer she performed in various styles, including jazz and blues. In 1920, she entered blues history as the first African-American artist to make vocal blues recordings.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Historic Popular Vocalists - 1910 - 1949 -

Songs for the Day of February 2, 2020*

*The Number One US Top 75 Song for the year 1921 -*

*Marion Harris - "I Ain't Got Nobody"*

*Music by Spencer Williams with lyrics by Roger A. Graham*














*Marion Harris* (born Mary Ellen Harrison, April 4, 1896 - April 23, 1944) was an American popular singer who was most successful in the 1920s. She was the first widely known white singer to sing jazz and blues songs.

*The Number Two US Top 75 Song for the year 1921 -*

*Nora Bayes - "Make Believe" *

*Music by Jack Shilkret with lyrics by Benny Davis*














*Nora Bayes* (born Rachel Eleanora Goldberg, October 3, 1880 - March 19, 1928) was an American singer, comedian, actress and vaudeville star of the early 20th century.

*The Number Three US Top 75 Song for the year 1921 -*

*Van & Schenck - "Ain't We Got Fun?"*

*Music by Richard A. Whiting with lyrics by Raymond B. Egan and Gus Kahn*














*Van and Schenck* were popular United States entertainers in the 1910s and 1920s: Gus Van (born August Von Glahn, August 12, 1886 - March 12, 1968), baritone, and Joe Schenck (pronounced "skenk"; born Joseph Thuma Schenck, c. 1891 - June 28, 1930), tenor. They were vaudeville stars and made appearances in the Ziegfeld Follies of 1918, 1919, 1920 and 1921. They made numerous phonograph records for the Emerson, Victor, and Columbia record companies.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Historic Popular Vocalists - 1910 - 1949 -

Songs for the Day of February 3, 2020*

*The Number One US Top 75 Song for the year 1922 -*

*Fanny Brice - "My Man" *

*Music by Maurice Yvain with English lyrics by Channing Pollock*














Fania Borach (October 29, 1891 - May 29, 1951), known professionally as *Fanny Brice* or Fannie Brice, was an American illustrated song model, comedienne, singer, theater, and film actress who made many stage, radio, and film appearances. She is known as the creator and star of the top-rated radio comedy series The Baby Snooks Show.

Thirteen years after her death, Brice was portrayed on the Broadway stage by Barbra Streisand in the 1964 musical Funny Girl; Streisand also starred in its 1968 film adaptation, for which she won an Oscar, and in the 1975 sequel, Funny Lady.

*The Number Two US Top 75 Song for the year 1922 -*

*Al Jolson - "April Showers" *

*Music by Louis Silvers with lyrics by B.G. DeSilva*














*Al Jolson* (born Asa Yoelson; 9 June [O.S. 28 May] 1886 - October 23, 1950) was an American singer, comedian, and actor. He was dubbed "The World's Greatest Entertainer" at the peak of his career. His performing style was brash and extroverted, and he popularized many songs that benefited from his "shamelessly sentimental, melodramatic approach." In the 1920s, Jolson was America's most famous and highest-paid entertainer.

*The Number Three US Top 75 Song for the year 1922 -*

*Paul Whiteman - "Three O'Clock In The Morning" *

*Music by Julián Robledo with lyrics by Dorothy Terriss*














*Paul Samuel Whiteman* (March 28, 1890 - December 29, 1967) was an American bandleader, composer, orchestral director, and violist.

As the leader of one of the most popular dance bands in the United States during the 1920s and early 1930s, Whiteman produced recordings that were immensely successful, and press notices often referred to him as the "King of Jazz".


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Historic Popular Vocalists - 1910 - 1949 -

Songs for the Day of February 4, 2020*

*The Number One US Top 75 Song for the year 1923 -*

*Bessie Smith - "Downhearted Blues" *

*Written by Alberta Hunter and Lovie Austin*














*Bessie Smith* (April 15, 1894 - September 26, 1937) was an African American blues singer. Nicknamed the Empress of the Blues, she was the most popular female blues singer of the 1920s and 1930s. She is often regarded as one of the greatest singers of her era and was a major influence on fellow blues singers, as well as jazz vocalists.

*The Number Two US Top 75 Song for the year 1923 -*

*Isham Jones - "Swingin' Down the Lane" *

*Musice by Isham Jones with lyrics by Gus Kahn*














*Isham Edgar Jones* (January 31, 1894 - October 19, 1956) was an American bandleader, saxophonist, bassist and songwriter.

The Isham Jones band made a series of popular gramophone records for Brunswick throughout the 1920s. His first 26 sides, made at Rainbo Gardens, were credited to "Isham Jones' Rainbo Orchestra". By the end of 1920, the name was simply "Isham Jones' Orchestra".

*The Number Three US Top 75 Song for the year 1923 -*

*Billy Jones - "Yes! We Have No Bananas"*

*Written by Frank Silver and Irving Cohn*














*William Reese "Billy" Jones* (March 15, 1889 - November 23, 1940) was a tenor who recorded during the 1920s and 1930s, finding fame as a radio star on The Happiness Boys radio program.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Historic Popular Vocalists - 1910 - 1949 -

Songs for the Day of February 5, 2020*

*The Number One US Top 75 Song for the year 1924 -*

*George Gershwin - "Rhapsody In Blue"*

*Written by George Gershwin*

*Performance: Paul Whiteman and His Concert Orchestra with George Gershwin at the piano*














*George Gershwin* (September 26, 1898 - July 11, 1937) was an American composer and pianist whose compositions spanned both popular and classical genres. Among his best-known works are the orchestral compositions Rhapsody in Blue (1924) and An American in Paris (1928), the songs Swanee (1919) and Fascinating Rhythm (1924), the jazz standard I Got Rhythm (1930), and the opera Porgy and Bess (1935) which spawned the hit Summertime.

*The Number Two US Top 75 Song for the year 1924 -*

*Isham Jones - "It Had To Be You" *

*Music by Isham Jones with lyrics by Gus Kahn*














Isham Edgar Jones (January 31, 1894 - October 19, 1956) was an American bandleader, saxophonist, bassist and songwriter.

*The Number Three US Top 75 Song for the year 1924 -*

*Al Jolson - "California, Here I Come" *

*Written by Buddy DySilva and Joseph Meyer*














*Al Jolson* (born Asa Yoelson; 9 June [O.S. 28 May] 1886 - October 23, 1950) was an American singer, comedian, and actor. He was dubbed "The World's Greatest Entertainer" at the peak of his career. His performing style was brash and extroverted, and he popularized many songs that benefited from his "shamelessly sentimental, melodramatic approach." In the 1920s, Jolson was America's most famous and highest-paid entertainer.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Historic Popular Vocalists - 1910 - 1949 -

Songs for the Day of February 6, 2020*

*The Number One US Top 75 Song for the year 1925 -*

*Ben Bernie - "Sweet Georgia Brown" *

*Music by Ben Bernie and Maceo Pinkard with lyrics by Kenneth Casey*














*Ben Bernie* (May 30, 1891 - October 23, 1943), was an American jazz violinist, bandleader, and radio personality, often introduced as "The Old Maestro". He was noted for his showmanship and memorable bits of snappy dialogue, being part of the first generation of "stars" of American popular music, alongside other artists such as Paul Whiteman (a fellow violinist and bandleader), Ted Lewis and Al Jolson.

*The Number Two US Top 75 Song for the year 1925 -*

*Vernon Dalhart - "The Prisoner's Song" *

*Vernon Dalhart, Guy Massey / Traditional *














Marion Try Slaughter (April 6, 1883 - September 14, 1948), better known by his stage name *Vernon Dalhart*, was an American country music singer and songwriter. He recorded the first country song to sell one million copies.

*The Number Three US Top 75 Song for the year 1925 -*

*Bessie Smith - "St. Louis Blues" *

*Written by W. C. Handy*














*Bessie Smith* (April 15, 1894 - September 26, 1937) was an African American blues singer. Nicknamed the Empress of the Blues, she was the most popular female blues singer of the 1920s and 1930s. She is often regarded as one of the greatest singers of her era and was a major influence on fellow blues singers, as well as jazz vocalists.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Historic Popular Vocalists - 1910 - 1949 -

Songs for the Day of February 7, 2020*

*The Number One US Top 75 Song for the year 1926 -*

*Gene Austin - "Bye Bye Blackbird"*

*Music by Ray Henderson with lyrics by Mort Dixon*














*Gene Austin* (June 24, 1900 - January 24, 1972) was an American singer and songwriter, one of the first "crooners". His recording of "My Blue Heaven" sold over five million copies and was the largest selling record of all time. His 1920s compositions "When My Sugar Walks Down the Street" and "The Lonesome Road" became pop and jazz standards.

*The Number Two US Top 75 Song for the year 1926 -*

*George Olsen - "Always"*

*Written by Irving Berlin*














*George Edward Olsen, Sr.* (March 18, 1893 - March 18, 1971) was an American bandleader.

*The Number Three US Top 75 Song for the year 1926 -*

*Jan Garber - "Baby Face"*

*Music by Harry Akst with lyrics by Benny Davis*














*Jan Garber* (born Jacob Charles Garber, November 5, 1894 - October 5, 1977) was an American violinist and jazz bandleader.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Historic Popular Vocalists - 1910 - 1949 -

Songs for the Day of February 8, 2020*

*The Number One US Top 75 Song for the year 1927 -*

*Hoagy Carmichael - "Stardust" *

*Music by Hoagy Carmichael with lyrics by Mitchell Parish *














*Hoagland Howard "Hoagy" Carmichael* (November 22, 1899 - December 27, 1981) was an American singer, songwriter, and actor. American composer and author, Alec Wilder described Carmichael as the "most talented, inventive, sophisticated and jazz-oriented of all the great craftsmen" of pop songs in the first half of the 20th century.

Carmichael was one of the most successful Tin Pan Alley songwriters of the 1930's and was among the first singer-songwriters in the age of mass media to utilize new communication technologies, such as television and the use of electronic microphones and sound recordings.

*The Number Two US Top 75 Song for the year 1927 -*

*Gene Austin - "My Blue Heaven"*

*Written by Walter Donaldson with lyrics by George A. Whiting *














*Gene Austin* (June 24, 1900 - January 24, 1972) was an American singer and songwriter, one of the first "crooners". His recording of "My Blue Heaven" sold over five million copies and was the largest selling record of all time. His 1920s compositions "When My Sugar Walks Down the Street" and "The Lonesome Road" became pop and jazz standards.

*The Number Three US Top 75 Song for the year 1927 -*

*Duke Ellington - "Black and Tan Fantasy"*

*Written by Duke Ellington and James "Bubber" Miley*














*Edward Kennedy "Duke" Ellington* (April 29, 1899 - May 24, 1974) was an American composer, pianist, and leader of a jazz orchestra, which he led from 1923 until his death over a career spanning more than six decades.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Historic Popular Vocalists - 1910 - 1949 -

Songs for the Day of February 9, 2020*

*The Number One US Top 75 Song for the year 1928 -*

*Jimmie Rodgers - "T For Texas (Blue Yodel No 1)"*

*Written by Jimmie Rodgers*














*James Charles Rodgers* (September 8, 1897 - May 26, 1933) was an American singer-songwriter and musician who rose to popularity in the late 1920s. Widely regarded as "the Father of Country Music", he is best known for his distinctive rhythmic yodeling. Unusual for a music star, Rodgers rose to prominence based upon his recordings, among country music's earliest, rather than concert performances - which followed to similar public acclaim.

The blue yodel songs are a series of thirteen songs written and recorded by Jimmie Rodgers during the period from 1927 to his death in May 1933. The songs were based on the 12-bar blues format and featured Rodgers' trademark yodel refrains. The lyrics often had a risqué quality. The original 78 issue of "Blue Yodel No. 1 ("T" for Texas)" sold more than a half million copies, a phenomenal number at the time. The term "blue yodel" is also sometimes used to differentiate the earlier Austrian yodeling from the American form of yodeling introduced by Rodgers.

*The Number Two US Top 75 Song for the year 1928 -*

*Louis Armstrong and His Hot Five - "West End Blues"*

*Written by Joe "King" Oliver*














*The Hot Five *was *Louis Armstrong's *first jazz recording band led under his own name.

It was a typical New Orleans jazz band in instrumentation, consisting of trumpet, clarinet, and trombone backed by a rhythm section. The original New Orleans jazz style leaned heavily on collective improvisation, in which the three horns together played the lead: the trumpet played the main melody, and the clarinet and trombone played improvised accompaniments to the melody. This tradition was continued in the Hot Five, but because of Armstrong's creative gifts as a trumpet player, solo passages by the trumpet alone began to appear more frequently. In these solos, Armstrong laid down the basic vocabulary of jazz improvisation and became its founding and most influential exponent.

*The Number Three US Top 75 Song for the year 1928 -*

*Helen Kane - "I Wanna Be Loved By You"*

*Music by Herbert Stotheart and Harry Ruby with lyrics by Bert Kalmar*














*Helen Kane* (born Helen Clare Schroeder, August 4, 1904[1] - September 26, 1966) was an American singer and actress. Her signature song was "I Wanna Be Loved by You" (1928), featured in the musical film "Good Boy".

Kane's voice and appearance were a source for Fleischer Studios animator Grim Natwick when creating Betty Boop. Kane attempted to sue the studio for claims of stealing her signature "boop-a-doop" style. However, it was revealed that Kane copied that style from Harlem jazz singer Baby Esther leading to the case's dismissal.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Historic Popular Vocalists - 1910 - 1949 -

Songs for the Day of February 10, 2020*

*The Number One US Top 75 Song for the year 1929 -*

*Eddie Cantor - "Makin' Whoopee" *

*Music by Walter Donaldson with lyrics by Gus Kahn*














_*Eddie Cantor*_ (January 31, 1892 - October 10, 1964) was an American "illustrated song" performer, comedian, dancer, singer, actor, and songwriter. Familiar to Broadway, radio, movie, and early television audiences, this "Apostle of Pep" was regarded almost as a family member by millions because his top-rated radio shows revealed intimate stories and amusing anecdotes about his wife Ida and five daughters.

His eye-rolling song-and-dance routines eventually led to his nickname, "Banjo Eyes". In 1933, artist Frederick J. Garner caricatured Cantor with large round eyes resembling the drum-like pot of a banjo. Cantor's eyes became his trademark, often exaggerated in illustrations, and leading to his appearance on Broadway in the musical Banjo Eyes (1941).

*The Number Two US Top 75 Song for the year 1929 -*

*Fats Waller - "Ain't Misbehavin'"*

*Music by Thomas "Fats" Waller and Harry Brooks with lyrics by Andy Razaf*














*Thomas Wright "Fats" Waller* (May 21, 1904 - December 15, 1943) was an American jazz pianist, organist, composer, violinist, singer, and comedic entertainer. His innovations in the Harlem stride style laid the groundwork for modern jazz piano. His best-known compositions, "Ain't Misbehavin'" and "Honeysuckle Rose", were inducted into the Grammy Hall of Fame in 1984 and 1999.

*The Number Three US Top 75 Song for the year 1929 -*

*Ethel Waters - "Am I Blue?"*

*Music by Harry Akst with lyrics by Grant Clarke*














*Ethel Waters* (October 31, 1896 - September 1, 1977) was an American singer and actress. Waters frequently performed jazz, swing, and pop music on the Broadway stage and in concerts, but she began her career in the 1920s singing blues.

Waters was the second African American to be nominated for an Academy Award. She was the first African-American to star on her own television show and the first African-American woman to be nominated for a Primetime Emmy Award.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Historic Popular Vocalists - 1910 - 1949 -

Songs for the Day of February 11, 2020*

*The Number One US Top 75 Song for the year 1930 -*

*Harry Richman - "Puttin' on the Ritz"*

*Written by Irving Berlin *














*Harry Richman* (August 10, 1895 - November 3, 1972) was an American entertainer. He was a singer, actor, dancer, comedian, pianist, songwriter, bandleader, and nightclub performer, at his most popular in the 1920s and 1930s.

*The Number Two US Top 75 Song for the year 1930 -*

*Ben Selvin - "Happy Days Are Here Again"*

*Music by Milton Ager with lyrics by Jack Yellen*














*Benjamin Bernard Selvin* (March 5, 1898 - July 15, 1980) was an American musician, bandleader, and record producer. He was known as the Dean of Recorded Music.

*The Number Three US Top 75 Song for the year 1930 -*

*Ruth Etting - "Ten Cents a Dance"*

*Music by Richard Rodgers with lyrics by Lorenz Hart*














*Ruth Etting* (November 23, 1896 - September 24, 1978) was an American singing star and actress of the 1920s and 1930s, who had over 60 hit recordings and worked in stage, radio, and film. Known as "America's sweetheart of song", her signature tunes were "Shine On, Harvest Moon", "Ten Cents a Dance" and "Love Me or Leave Me".


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Historic Popular Vocalists - 1910 - 1949 -

Songs for the Day of February 12, 2020*

*The Number One US Top 75 Song for the year 1931 -*

*Cab Calloway & his Cotton Club Orchestra -	"Minnie the Moocher"*

*Written by Cab Calloway, Irving Mills, and Clarence Gaskill*














*Cabell "Cab" Calloway III* (December 25, 1907 - November 18, 1994) was an American jazz singer, dancer, and bandleader. He was associated with the Cotton Club in Harlem, New York City, where he was a regular performer.

Calloway was a master of energetic scat singing and led one of the United States' most popular big bands from the start of the 1930s to the late 1940s. Calloway's band included trumpeters Dizzy Gillespie (whom he later famously fired) and Adolphus "Doc" Cheatham, saxophonists Ben Webster and Leon "Chu" Berry, New Orleans guitarist Danny Barker, and bassist Milt Hinton.

*The Number Two US Top 75 Song for the year 1931 -*

*Ted Lewis & his Orchestra -	"Just a Gigolo"*

*Music by Leonardo Casucci with English lyrics by Irving Caesar*














Theodore Leopold Friedman (June 6, 1890 - August 25, 1971), known as *Ted Lewis*, was an American entertainer, bandleader, singer, and musician. He fronted a band and touring stage show that presented a combination of jazz, comedy, and nostalgia that was a hit with the American public before and after World War II. He was known by the moniker "Mr. Entertainment" or Ted "Is Everybody Happy?" Lewis.

*The Number Three US Top 75 Song for the year 1931 -*

*Duke Ellington and His Cotton Club Orchestra - "Mood Indigo"*

*Music by Duke Ellington and Barney Bigard with lyrics by Irving Mill*s














*Edward Kennedy "Duke" Ellington *(April 29, 1899 - May 24, 1974) was an American composer, pianist, and leader of a jazz orchestra, which he led from 1923 until his death over a career spanning more than six decades.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Historic Popular Vocalists - 1910 - 1949 -

Songs for the Day of February 13, 2020*

*The Number One US Top 75 Song for the year 1932 -*

*Leo Reisman and His Orchestra - Vocal refrain by Fred Astaire - "Night And Day" *

*Written by Cole Porter*














*Leo (F.) Reisman* (October 11, 1897 - December 18, 1961) was an American violinist and bandleader in the 1920s and 1930s. Born and reared in Boston, he was of Jewish ancestry; from German immigrants who immigrated to the United States in the 19th century. Inspired by the Russian-American violinist Jascha Heifetz, Reisman studied violin as a young man. After being rejected by the Boston Symphony Orchestra, he formed his own band in 1919. He became famous for having over 80 hits on the popular charts during his career.

*Fred Astaire* (born Frederick Austerlitz; May 10, 1899 - June 22, 1987) was an American dancer, singer, actor, choreographer, and television presenter. He is widely considered the most influential dancer in the history of film.

*The Number Two US Top 75 Song for the year 1932 -*

*Bing Crosby - "Brother, Can You Spare a Dime?"*

*Music by Jay Gorney with lyrics by E.Y. "Yip" Harburg*














*Harold Lillis "Bing" Crosby Jr.* (May 3, 1903 - October 14, 1977) was an American singer, comedian and actor.

The first multimedia star, Crosby was a leader in record sales, radio ratings, and motion picture grosses from 1931 to 1954. His early career coincided with recording innovations that allowed him to develop an intimate singing style that influenced many male singers who followed him, including Perry Como, Frank Sinatra, Dick Haymes, and Dean Martin.

*The Number Three US Top 75 Song for the year 1932 -*

*Rudy Vallee and His Connecticut Yankees - "Brother, Can You Spare a Dime?"*

*Music by Jay Gorney with lyrics by E.Y. "Yip" Harburg*














*Hubert Prior "Rudy" Vallée* (July 28, 1901 - July 3, 1986) was an American singer, actor, and radio host. He was one of the first modern pop stars of the teen idol type.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Historic Popular Vocalists - 1910 - 1949 -

Songs for the Day of February 14, 2020*

*The Number One US Top 75 Song for the year 1933 -*

*Ethel Waters - "Stormy Weather (Keeps Rainin' All the Time)"*

*Music by Harold Arlen with lyrics by Ted Koehler*














*Ethel Waters* (October 31, 1896 - September 1, 1977) was an American singer and actress. Waters frequently performed jazz, swing, and pop music on the Broadway stage and in concerts, but she began her career in the 1920s singing blues. Waters notable recordings include "Dinah", "Stormy Weather", "Taking a Chance on Love", "Heat Wave", "Supper Time", "Am I Blue?", "Cabin in the Sky", "I'm Coming Virginia", and her version of "His Eye Is on the Sparrow". Waters was the second African American to be nominated for an Academy Award. She was the first African-American to star on her own television show and the first African-American woman to be nominated for a Primetime Emmy Award.

*The Number Two US Top 75 Song for the year 1933 -*

*Duke Ellington and His Famous Orchesta - "Sophisticated Lady"*

*Written by Duke Ellington*














*Edward Kennedy "Duke" Ellington* (April 29, 1899 - May 24, 1974) was an American composer, pianist, and leader of a jazz orchestra, which he led from 1923 until his death over a career spanning more than six decades.

*The Number Three US Top 75 Song for the year 1933 -*

*Bing Crosby - "Shadow Waltz"*

*Music by Harry Warren with lyrics by Al Dubin*














*Harold Lillis "Bing" Crosby Jr.* (May 3, 1903 - October 14, 1977) was an American singer, comedian and actor. The first multimedia star, Crosby was a leader in record sales, radio ratings, and motion picture grosses from 1931 to 1954. His early career coincided with recording innovations that allowed him to develop an intimate singing style that influenced many male singers who followed him, including Perry Como, Frank Sinatra, Dick Haymes, and Dean Martin.

Yank magazine said that he was "the person who had done the most for the morale of overseas servicemen" during World War II. In 1948, American polls declared him the "most admired man alive", ahead of Jackie Robinson and Pope Pius XII. Also in 1948, Music Digest estimated that his recordings filled more than half of the 80,000 weekly hours allocated to recorded radio music.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Historic Popular Vocalists - 1910 - 1949 -

Songs for the Day of February 15, 2020*

*The Number One US Top 75 Song for the year 1934 -*

*Leo Reisman and His Orchestra - "The Continental (You Kiss While You're Dancing) *

*Written by Con Conrad and Herbert Magidson *














*Leo (F.) Reisman* (October 11, 1897 - December 18, 1961) was an American violinist and bandleader in the 1920s and 1930s. Born and reared in Boston, he was of Jewish ancestry; from German immigrants who immigrated to the United States in the 19th century. Inspired by the Russian-American violinist Jascha Heifetz, Reisman studied violin as a young man. After being rejected by the Boston Symphony Orchestra, he formed his own band in 1919. He became famous for having over 80 hits on the popular charts during his career. Jerome Kern called Reisman's orchestra "The String Quartet of Dance Bands".

*The Number Two US Top 75 Song for the year 1934 -*

*Paul Whiteman and His Orchestra - "Smoke Gets In Your Eyes"*

*Music by Jerome Kern with lyrics by Otto Harbach*














*Paul Samuel Whiteman* (March 28, 1890 - December 29, 1967) was an American bandleader, composer, orchestral director, and violist.

As the leader of one of the most popular dance bands in the United States during the 1920s and early 1930s, Whiteman produced recordings that were immensely successful, and press notices often referred to him as the "King of Jazz".

*The Number Three US Top 75 Song for the year 1934 -*

*Duke Ellington and His Orchestra - "Cocktails for Two"*

*Written by Arthur Johnston and Sam Coslow*














*Edward Kennedy "Duke" Ellington* (April 29, 1899 - May 24, 1974) was an American composer, pianist, and leader of a jazz orchestra, which he led from 1923 until his death over a career spanning more than six decades.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Historic Popular Vocalists - 1910 - 1949 -

Songs for the Day of February 16, 2020*

*The Number One US Top 75 Song for the year 1935 -*

*Fred Astaire with Leo Reisman and His Orchestra - "Cheek to Cheek"*

*Written by Irving Berlin *














Fred Astaire (May 10, 1899 - June 22, 1987) was an American dancer, singer, actor, choreographer, and television presenter. He is widely considered the most influential dancer in the history of film.

*The Number Two US Top 75 Song for the year 1935 -*

*Eddy Duchin and His Orchestra - Vocal refrain by Lew Sherwood - "Lovely to Look At"*

*Written by Dorothy Fields / Jerome Kern / Jimmy McHugh*














*Edwin Frank Duchin* (April 1, 1909 - February 9, 1951) was an American jazz pianist and bandleader during the 1930s and 1940s.

*The Number Three US Top 75 Song for the year 1935 -*

*The Carter Family - "Can the Circle be Unbroken (Bye & Bye)"*

*Written by A. P. Carter from the hymn "Will the Circle Be Unbroken?" by Ada R. Habershon and Charles H. Gabriel*














*The Carter Family* is a traditional American folk music group that recorded between 1927 and 1956. Their music had a profound impact on bluegrass, country, Southern Gospel, pop and rock musicians as well as on the U.S. folk revival of the 1960's. They were the first vocal group to become country music stars, and were among the first groups to record commercially produced country music in recorded history.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Historic Popular Vocalists - 1910 - 1949 -

Songs for the Day of February 17, 2020*

*The Number One US Top 75 Song for the year 1936 -*

*Bing Crosby - "Pennies From Heaven" *

*Music by Arthur Johnston with lyrics by Johnny Burke*














*Harold Lillis "Bing" Crosby Jr.* (May 3, 1903 - October 14, 1977) was an American singer, comedian and actor.

The first multimedia star, Crosby was a leader in record sales, radio ratings, and motion picture grosses from 1931 to 1954. His early career coincided with recording innovations that allowed him to develop an intimate singing style that influenced many male singers who followed him, including Perry Como, Frank Sinatra, Dick Haymes, and Dean Martin. Yank magazine said that he was "the person who had done the most for the morale of overseas servicemen" during World War II. In 1948, American polls declared him the "most admired man alive", ahead of Jackie Robinson and Pope Pius XII. Also in 1948, Music Digest estimated that his recordings filled more than half of the 80,000 weekly hours allocated to recorded radio music.

*The Number Two US Top 75 Song for the year 1936 -*

*Fred Astaire - "The Way You Look Tonight"*

*Music by Jerome Kern with lyrics by Dorothy Fields *














*Fred Astaire* (May 10, 1899 - June 22, 1987) was an American dancer, singer, actor, choreographer, and television presenter. He is widely considered the most influential dancer in the history of film.

*The Number Three US Top 75 Song for the year 1936 -*

*Lead Belly - "Goodnight, Irene"*

*Written by Lead Belly*














Huddie William Ledbetter (January 20, 1888 - December 6, 1949), better known by the stage name *Lead Belly*, was an American folk and blues singer, musician and songwriter notable for his strong vocals, virtuosity on the twelve-string guitar, and the folk standards he introduced, including his renditions of "Goodnight, Irene", "Midnight Special", "Cotton Fields", and "Boll Weevil".


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Historic Popular Vocalists - 1910 - 1949 -

Songs for the Day of February 18, 2020*

*The Number One US Top 75 Song for the year 1937 -*

*Benny Goodman and His Orchestra - "Sing, Sing, Sing (With A Swing)"*

*Written by Louis Prima*














*Benjamin David Goodman* (May 30, 1909 - June 13, 1986) was an American jazz clarinetist and bandleader known as the "King of Swing"

*The Number Two US Top 75 Song for the year 1937 -*

*Count Basie - "One O'Clock Jump"*

*Written by Count Basie*














*William James "Count" Basie* (August 21, 1904 - April 26, 1984)[1] was an American jazz pianist, organist, bandleader, and composer.

*The Number Three US Top 75 Song for the year 1937 -*

*Bing Crosby - "Sweet Leilani"*

*Written by Harry Owens *














*"Sweet Leilani"* is a song featured in the 1937 film, Waikiki Wedding. It won the Academy Award for Best Original Song, and *Bing Crosby's* record became one of the biggest hits of 1937.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Historic Popular Vocalists - 1910 - 1949 -

Songs for the Day of February 19, 2020*

*The Number One US Top 75 Song for the year 1938 -*

*Artie Shaw and His Orchestra - "Begin the Beguine"*

*Written by Cole Porter*














*Artie Shaw* (born Arthur Jacob Arshawsky; May 23, 1910 - December 30, 2004) was an American clarinetist, composer, bandleader and actor.

*The Number Two US Top 75 Song for the year 1938 -*

*The Andrews Sisters -	"Bei Mir Bist Du Schoen"*

*Music by Sholom Secunda with lyrics by Jacob Jacobs*














*The Andrews Sisters* were an American close harmony singing group of the swing and boogie-woogie eras. The group consisted of three sisters: contralto LaVerne Sophia (July 6, 1911 - May 8, 1967), soprano Maxene Anglyn (January 3, 1916 - October 21, 1995), and mezzo-soprano Patricia Marie "Patty" (February 16, 1918 - January 30, 2013). It is claimed that the sisters have sold more than 90 million records.

*The Number Three US Top 75 Song for the year 1938 -*

*Chick Webb and His Orchestra featuring Ella Fitzgerald - "A-Tisket A-Tasket"*

*Written by Ella Fitzgerald and Al Feldman*














*William Henry "Chick" Webb* (February 10, 1905-June 16, 1939)[1] was an American jazz and swing music drummer as well as a band leader.

*Ella Jane Fitzgerald* (April 25, 1917 - June 15, 1996) was an American jazz singer sometimes referred to as the First Lady of Song, Queen of Jazz, and Lady Ella. She was noted for her purity of tone, impeccable diction, phrasing, intonation, and a "horn-like" improvisational ability, particularly in her scat singing.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Historic Popular Vocalists - 1910 - 1949 -

Songs for the Day of February 20, 2020*

*The Number One US Top 75 Song for the year 1939 -*

*Judy Garland - "Over the Rainbow"*

*Music by Harold Arlen with lyrics by E.Y. "Yip" Harburg*














*Judy Garland* (born Frances Ethel Gumm; June 10, 1922 - June 22, 1969) was an American actress, singer, and dancer. During a career that spanned 45 years, she attained international stardom as an actress in both musical and dramatic roles, as a recording artist, and on the concert stage. Respected for her versatility, she received an Academy Juvenile Award, a Golden Globe Award, a Special Tony Award, and was the first woman to win the Grammy Award for Album of the Year for her 1961 live recording Judy at Carnegie Hall.

*The Number Two US Top 75 Song for the year 1939 -*

*Glenn Miller and His Orchestra - "Moonlight Serenade"*

*Written by Glenn Miller with subsequent lyrics by Mitchell Parish *














*Alton Glenn Miller* (March 1, 1904 - disappeared December 15, 1944) was an American big-band trombonist, arranger, composer, and bandleader in the swing era. He was the best-selling recording artist from 1939 to 1942, leading one of the best-known big bands. While he was traveling to entertain U.S. troops in France during World War II, Miller's aircraft disappeared in bad weather over the English Channel.

*The Number Three US Top 75 Song for the year 1939 -*

*Kate Smith - "God Bless America"*

*Written by Irving Berlin*














Kathryn Elizabeth Smith (May 1, 1907 - June 17, 1986), known professionally as *Kate Smith* and The First Lady of Radio, was an American singer, a contralto, well known for her rendition of Irving Berlin's "God Bless America". She had a radio, television, and recording career spanning five decades, which reached its pinnacle in the 1940s. Smith became known as The Songbird of the South after her enduring popularity during World War II.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Historic Popular Vocalists - 1910 - 1949 -

Songs for the Day of February 21, 2020*

*The Number One US Top 75 Song for the year 1940 -*

*Glenn Miller and His Orchestra -	"In the Mood"*

*Music by Joe Garland with lyrics by Andy Razaf*














*Glenn Miller and His Orchestra* was an American swing dance band formed by Glenn Miller in 1938. Arranged around a clarinet and tenor saxophone playing melody, and three other saxophones playing harmony, the band became the most popular and commercially successful dance orchestra of the Swing era and one of the greatest singles charting acts of the 20th century.

*The Number Two US Top 75 Song for the year 1940 -*

*Artie Shaw and His Orchestra - "Frenesi"*














*Artie Shaw* (born Arthur Jacob Arshawsky; May 23, 1910 - December 30, 2004) was an American clarinetist, composer, bandleader and actor.

*The Number Three US Top 75 Song for the year 1940 -*

*Tommy Dorsey and His Orchestra -

Vocal refrain by Frank Sinatra and the Pied Pipers -

"I'll Never Smile Again" *

*Written by Ruth Lowe*














*Thomas Francis Dorsey Jr. *(November 19, 1905 - November 26, 1956) was an American jazz trombonist, composer, conductor and bandleader of the big band era. He was known as the "Sentimental Gentleman of Swing" because of his smooth-toned trombone playing.

On January 26, 1940, *Frank Sinatra* made his first public appearance with the Tommy Dorsey band at the Coronado Theatre in Rockford, Illinois, opening the show with "Stardust". Dorsey recalled: "You could almost feel the excitement coming up out of the crowds when the kid stood up to sing. Remember, he was no matinée idol. He was just a skinny kid with big ears. I used to stand there so amazed I'd almost forget to take my own solos"


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Historic Popular Vocalists - 1910 - 1949 -

Songs for the Day of February 22, 2020*

*The Number One US Top 75 Song for the year 1941 -*

*Glenn Miller and His Orchestra - Vocal refrain by Tex Beneke and the Four Modernaires -

"Chattanooga Choo Choo"*

*Music by Harry Warren with lyrics by Mack Gordon*














*Gordon Lee "Tex" Beneke* (February 12, 1914 - May 30, 2000 was an American saxophonist, singer, and bandleader. His career is a history of associations with bandleader Glenn Miller and former musicians and singers who worked with Miller. 
Beneke also solos on the recording the Glenn Miller Orchestra made of their popular song "In The Mood" and sings on another popular Glenn Miller recording, "Chattanooga Choo Choo". Jazz critic Will Friedwald considers Beneke to be one of the major blues singers who sang with the big bands of the early 1940s.

*The Number Two US Top 75 Song for the year 1941 -*

*Swing and Sway with Sammy Kaye - "Daddy"*

*Written by Bobby Troup*














*Sammy Kaye* (born Samuel Zarnocay Jr., March 13, 1910 - June 2, 1987) was an American bandleader and songwriter, whose tag line, "Swing and sway with Sammy Kaye", became one of the most famous of the Big Band Era.

*The Number Three US Top 75 Song for the year 1941 -*

*The Ink Spots - "We Three (My Echo, My Shadow & Me)"*

*Written by Nelson Cogane, Sammy Mysels, and Dick Robertson*














*The Ink Spots* were an American vocal jazz group who gained international fame in the 1930s and 1940s. Their unique musical style presaged the rhythm and blues and rock and roll musical genres, and the subgenre doo-***. The Ink Spots were widely accepted in both the white and black communities, largely due to the ballad style introduced to the group by lead singer Bill Kenny.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Historic Popular Vocalists - 1910 - 1949 -

Songs for the Day of February 23, 2020*

*The Number One US Top 75 Song for the year 1942 -*

*Bing Crosby - "White Christmas"*

*Written by Irving Berlin*






















*"White Christmas"* is a 1942 Irving Berlin song reminiscing about an old-fashioned Christmas setting. The version sung by *Bing Crosby* is the world's best-selling single with estimated sales in excess of 50 million copies worldwide.

The first public performance of the song was by Bing Crosby, on his NBC radio show The Kraft Music Hall on Christmas Day, 1941.

He subsequently recorded the song with the John Scott Trotter Orchestra and the Ken Darby Singers and for Decca Records in 18 minutes on May 29, 1942, and it was released on July 30 as part of an album of six 78-rpm discs from the musical film Holiday Inn.

The song initially performed poorly and was overshadowed by Holiday Inn's first hit song: "Be Careful, It's My Heart". By the end of October 1942, "White Christmas" topped the Your Hit Parade chart. It remained in that position until well into the new year. It has often been noted that the mix of melancholy-"just like the ones I used to know"-with comforting images of home-"where the treetops glisten"-resonated especially strongly with listeners during World War II. A few weeks after the attack on Pearl Harbor, Crosby introduced "White Christmas" on a Christmas Day broadcast. The Armed Forces Network was flooded with requests for the song.

*The Number Two US Top 75 Song for the year 1942 -*

*Glenn Miller and His Orchestra - Vocal refrain by Tex Beneke, Marion Hutton, and the Modernaires -

"(I've Got a Gal In) Kalamazoo" - *

*Written by Mack Gordon and Harry Warren*














*"(I've Got a Gal in) Kalamazoo"* is a #1 popular song recorded by *Glenn Miller and His Orchestra* in 1942. It was written by Mack Gordon and Harry Warren and published in 1942. It was featured in the musical film Orchestra Wives and was recorded by Glenn Miller and His Orchestra, featuring Tex Beneke, Marion Hutton and The Modernaires, who released it as an A side 78 in 1942, 27934-A. The B side was "At Last".

*The Number Three US Top 75 Song for the year 1942 -*

*Jimmy Dorsey and His Orchestra - Vocalists Bob Eberly and Helen O'Connell -

"Tangerine"*

*Music by Victor Schertzinger with lyrics by Johnny Mercer*














*James Francis Dorsey* (February 29, 1904 - June 12, 1957), professionally known as Jimmy Dorsey, was an American jazz clarinetist, saxophonist, composer and big band leader.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Some great songs and artists recent enough to stir memories of my childhood. _Begin the Beguine, Frenesí_, others. Good to see the Dorseys come into view. Jimmy Dorsey, with Eberle and O'Connell, were especially well represented on 78s in the family living room. I love _Frenesí_, no matter who sings it; recently been listening to Linda Ronstadt and Natalie Cole, both singing it in Spanish.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Historic Popular Vocalists - 1910 - 1949 -

Songs for the Day of February 24, 2020*

*The Number One US Top 75 Song for the year 1943 -*

*The Mills Brothers - "Paper Doll"*

*Written by Johnny S. Black*














*The Mills Brothers*, sometimes billed the Four Mills Brothers, and originally known as the Four Kings of Harmony, were an American jazz and pop vocal quartet who made more than 2,000 recordings that sold more than 50 million copies and garnered at least three dozen gold records.

The Mills Brothers were the first African-American artists to have their own show on national network radio, on CBS in 1930, and the first to have a #1 hit on the Billboard singles chart, with Paper Doll in 1943. They were inducted into the Vocal Group Hall of Fame in 1998.

*The Number Two US Top 75 Song for the year 1943 -*

*Dick Haymes and the Song Spinners - "You'll Never Know"*

*Music by Harry Warren with lyrics by Mack Gordon*














Richard Benjamin Haymes (September 13, 1918 - March 28, 1980), known as *Dick Haymes*, was an American actor and singer, born in Argentina. He was one of the most popular male vocalists of the 1940s and early 1950s.

*The Number Three US Top 75 Song for the year 1943 -*

*Al Dexter & his Troopers - "Pistol Packin' Mama"*

*Written by Al Dexter*














Clarence Albert Poindexter (May 4, 1905 - January 28, 1984), known as *Al Dexter*, was an American country musician and songwriter. He is best known for "Pistol Packin' Mama," a 1944 hit that was one of the most popular recordings of the World War II years and later became a hit again with a cover by Bing Crosby and The Andrews Sisters.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Historic Popular Vocalists - 1910 - 1949 -

Songs for the Day of February 25, 2020*

*The Number One US Top 75 Song for the year 1944 -*

*Bing Crosby - "Swinging On a Star"*

*Written by Jimmy Van Heusen with lyrics by Johnny Burke*














*"Swinging on a Star"* was introduced by* Bing Crosby* in the 1944 film Going My Way, winning an Academy Award for Best Original Song that year.

*The Number Two US Top 75 Song for the year 1944 -*

*Bing Crosby & The Andrews Sisters - "Don't Fence Me In"*

*Music by Cole Porter with lyrics by Robert Fletcher and Cole Porter*














*"Don't Fence Me In"* is a popular American song written in 1934, with music by Cole Porter and lyrics by Robert Fletcher and Cole Porter. Members of the Western Writers of America chose it as one of the Top 100 Western songs of all time.

Bing Crosby and The Andrews Sisters with Vic Schoen and his Orchestra recorded it in 1944, without having seen or heard the song. Crosby entered the studio on July 25, 1944. Within 30 minutes, he and the Andrews Sisters had completed the recording, which sold more than a million copies and topped the Billboard charts for eight weeks in 1944-45.

*The Number Three US Top 75 Song for the year 1944 -*

*Bing Crosby - "I'll Be Seeing You" *

*Music by Sammy Fain with lyrics by Irving Kahal*














*Harold Lillis "Bing" Crosby Jr. *(May 3, 1903 - October 14, 1977) was an American singer, comedian and actor. The first multimedia star, Crosby was a leader in record sales, radio ratings, and motion picture grosses from 1931 to 1954. His early career coincided with recording innovations that allowed him to develop an intimate singing style that influenced many male singers who followed him, including Perry Como, Frank Sinatra, Dick Haymes, and Dean Martin.

Yank magazine said that he was "the person who had done the most for the morale of overseas servicemen" during World War II. In 1948, American polls declared him the "most admired man alive", ahead of Jackie Robinson and Pope Pius XII. Also in 1948, Music Digest estimated that his recordings filled more than half of the 80,000 weekly hours allocated to recorded radio music.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Historic Popular Vocalists - 1910 - 1949 -

Songs for the Day of February 26, 2020*

*The Number One US Top 75 Song for the year 1945 -*

*Les Brown and His Band of Renown - Vocal chorus by Doris Day - "Sentimental Journey" *

*Music by Les Brown and Ben Homer with lyrics by Bud Green*














*Lester Raymond Brown* (March 14, 1912 - January 4, 2001) was an American jazz musician who led the big band Les Brown and His Band of Renown for nearly seven decades from 1938 to 2000.

*Doris Day* (born Doris Mary Anne Kappelhoff; April 3, 1922 - May 13, 2019) was an American actress, singer, and animal welfare activist. She began her career as a big band singer in 1939, achieving commercial success in 1945 with two No. 1 recordings, "Sentimental Journey" and "My Dreams Are Getting Better All the Time" with Les Brown & His Band of Renown. She left Brown to embark on a solo career and recorded more than 650 songs from 1947 to 1967.

*The Number Two US Top 75 Song for the year 1945 -*

*The Andrews Sisters - "Rum and Coca-Cola" *

*Written by Lionel Belasco with lyrics by Lord Invader*














*"Rum and Coca-Cola"* is a popular calypso song composed by Lionel Belasco with lyrics by Lord Invader. The song was copyrighted in the United States by entertainer Morey Amsterdam and became a hit in 1945 for the Andrews Sisters, spending ten weeks at the top the Billboard Pop Singles chart.

After the release of "Rum and Coca-Cola", Belasco and Lord Invader sued for copyright infringement of the song's music and lyrics, respectively. In 1948, after years of litigation, both plaintiffs won their cases, with Lord Invader receiving an award of $150,000 in owed royalties. However, Morey Amsterdam was allowed to retain copyright to the song.

*The Number Three US Top 75 Song for the year 1945 -*

*Perry Como - "Till The End of Time"*

*Written by Ted Mossman wit lyrics by Buddy Kaye*














*Pierino Ronald "Perry" Como* (May 18, 1912 - May 12, 2001) was an American singer, actor and television personality. During a career spanning more than half a century he recorded exclusively for RCA Victor for 44 years, after signing with the label in 1943. "Mr. C.", as he was nicknamed, sold millions of records and pioneered a weekly musical variety television show. His weekly television shows and seasonal specials were broadcast throughout the world.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Historic Popular Vocalists - 1910 - 1949 -

Songs for the Day of February 27, 2020*

*The Number One US Top 75 Song for the year 1946 -*

*Frank Sinatra - "Five Minutes More"*

*Music by Jule Styne with lyrics by Sammy Cahn*














*Francis Albert Sinatra* (December 12, 1915 - May 14, 1998) was an American singer, actor and producer who was one of the most popular and influential musical artists of the 20th century. He is one of the best-selling music artists of all time, having sold more than 150 million records worldwide.

*The Number Two US Top 75 Song for the year 1946 -*

*Perry Como - "Prisoner of Love"*

*Music by Russ Colombo and Clarence Gaskill with lyrics by Leo Robin*














*Pierino Ronald "Perry" Como* (May 18, 1912 - May 12, 2001) was an American singer, actor and television personality. During a career spanning more than half a century he recorded exclusively for RCA Victor for 44 years, after signing with the label in 1943. "Mr. C.", as he was nicknamed, sold millions of records and pioneered a weekly musical variety television show. His weekly television shows and seasonal specials were broadcast throughout the world.

*The Number Three US Top 75 Song for the year 1946 -*

*Nat King Cole -	"(I Love You) For Sentimental Reasons"*

*Written by Ivory "Deek" Watson and William "Pat" Best*














*Nathaniel Adams Coles *(March 17, 1919 - February 15, 1965), known professionally as *Nat King Cole*, was an American vocalist and jazz pianist. He recorded over one hundred songs that became hits on the pop charts. His trio was the model for small jazz ensembles that followed. Cole also acted in films and on television and performed on Broadway. He was the first African-American man to host an American television series.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Historic Popular Vocalists - 1910 - 1949 -

Songs for the Day of February 28, 2020*

*The Number One US Top 75 Song for the year 1947 -*

*Francis Craig and His Orchestra - "Near You" *

*Music by Francis Craig with lyrics by Kermit Goeli*














*Francis Craig* (September 10, 1900 - November 19, 1966) was an American songwriter, honky tonk piano player, and leader of a Nashville dance band. His works included "Dynamite" and "Near You", the latter being the first Billboard #1 hit out of Nashville.

*The Number Two US Top 75 Song for the year 1947 -*

*Vaughn Monroe and His Orchestra - "Ballerina" *

*Music by Carl Sigman with lyrics by Bob Russell *














*Vaughn Wilton Monroe* (October 7, 1911 - May 21, 1973) was an American baritone singer, trumpeter, big band leader, actor, and businessman, who was most popular in the 1940s and 1950s. He has two stars on the Hollywood Walk of Fame, one for recording and another for radio performance.

*The Number Three US Top 75 Song for the year 1947 -*

*Perry Como - "Chi-Baba Chi-Baba (My Bambino Go To Sleep) *

*Written by Mack David, Jerry Livingston, and Al Hoffman*














*Pierino Ronald "Perry" Como* (May 18, 1912 - May 12, 2001) was an American singer, actor and television personality. During a career spanning more than half a century he recorded exclusively for RCA Victor for 44 years, after signing with the label in 1943. "Mr. C.", as he was nicknamed, sold millions of records and pioneered a weekly musical variety television show. His weekly television shows and seasonal specials were broadcast throughout the world.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Historic Popular Vocalists - 1910 - 1949 -

Songs for the Day of February 29, 2020*

*The Number One US Top 100 Song for the year 1948 -*

*Dinah Shore and Her Happy Valley Boys - "Buttons And Bows"*

*Music by Jay Livingston with lyrics by Ray Evans*














*Dinah Shore* (February 29, 1916 - February 24, 1994) was an American singer, actress and television personality, and the top-charting female vocalist of the 1940s. She rose to prominence as a recording artist during the Big Band era. She achieved even greater success a decade later, in television, mainly as hostess of a series of variety programs for Chevrolet automobile company.

After failing singing auditions for the bands of Benny Goodman, and both Jimmy and Tommy Dorsey, Shore struck out on her own. She became the first singer of her era to achieve huge solo success. She had a string of 80 charted popular hits, spanning 1940-1957, and after appearing in a handful of feature films, she went on to a four-decade career in American television. She starred in her own music and variety shows from 1951 through 1963 and hosted two talk shows in the 1970s. TV Guide ranked her at number 16 on their list of the top 50 television stars of all time.

*The Number Two US Top 100 Song for the year 1948-*

*Pee Wee Hunt and His Orchestra - "12th Street Rag"*

*Written by Euday L. Bowman *














*Walter Gerhardt "Pee Wee" Hunt* (May 10, 1907 - June 22, 1979) was an American jazz trombonist, vocalist, and bandleader.

*The Number Three US Top 100 Song for the year 1948 -*

*Nat King Cole -	"Nature Boy"*

*Written by George Alexander Aberle, known as eden ahbez*














Nathaniel Adams Coles (March 17, 1919 - February 15, 1965), known professionally as *Nat King Cole*, was an American vocalist and jazz pianist. He recorded over one hundred songs that became hits on the pop charts. His trio was the model for small jazz ensembles that followed. Cole also acted in films and on television and performed on Broadway. He was the first African-American man to host an American television series.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Historic Popular Vocalists - 1910 - 1949 -

Songs for the Day of March 1, 2020*

*The Number One US Top 100 Song for the year 1949 -*

*Vaughn Monroe and His Orchestra - "(Ghost) Riders In The Sky: A Cowboy Legend" *

*Written by Stan Jones *














*Vaughn Wilton Monroe* (October 7, 1911 - May 21, 1973) was an American baritone singer, trumpeter, big band leader, actor, and businessman, who was most popular in the 1940s and 1950s. He has two stars on the Hollywood Walk of Fame, one for recording and another for radio performance.

*The Number Two US Top 100 Song for the year 1949-*

*Gene Autry - "Rudolph, the Red-Nosed Reindeer"*

*Written by Johnny Marks*














*Orvon Grover "Gene" Autry* (September 29, 1907 - October 2, 1998), nicknamed The Singing Cowboy, was an American singer, songwriter, actor, musician and rodeo performer who gained fame largely by singing in a crooning style on radio, in films, and on television for more than three decades beginning in the early 1930's.

Gene Autry's recording of the song hit No. 1 on the Billboard pop singles chart the week of Christmas 1949. The recording sold 2.5 million copies the first year, eventually selling a total of 25 million, and it remained the second best-selling record of all time until the 1980s.

*The Number Three US Top 100 Song for the year 1949 -*

*Frankie Laine - "Mule Train"*

*Written by Johnny Lange, Hy Heath, and Fred Glickman*














*Frankie Laine* (born Francesco Paolo LoVecchio; March 30, 1913 - February 6, 2007) was an American singer, songwriter, and actor whose career spanned nearly 75 years, from his first concerts in 1930 with a marathon dance company to his final performance of "That's My Desire" in 2005. Often billed as "America's Number One Song Stylist", his other nicknames include "Mr. Rhythm", "Old Leather Lungs", and "Mr. Steel Tonsils".

"Mule Train" was featured in the 1950 Republic Western Singing Guns (where it was sung by Vaughn Monroe) and nominated for the Academy Award for Best Original Song in 1950, but lost out to "Mona Lisa".


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Historic Popular Vocalists - 1910 - 1949 -

Songs for the Day of March 2, 2020*

*The Number Four US Top 75 Song for the year 1910 -*

*Bert Williams - "Play That Barber-Shop Chord" *

*Music by Lewis F. Muir with lyrics by William Tracey*














*Bert Williams* (November 12, 1874 - March 4, 1922) was a Bahamian-American entertainer, one of the pre-eminent entertainers of the Vaudeville era and one of the most popular comedians for all audiences of his time. He was by far the best-selling black recording artist before 1920. In 1918, the New York Dramatic Mirror called Williams "one of the great comedians of the world."

Williams was a key figure in the development of African-American entertainment. In an age when racial inequality and stereotyping were commonplace, he became the first black American to take a lead role on the Broadway stage, and did much to push back racial barriers during his three-decade-long career. Fellow vaudevillian W. C. Fields, who appeared in productions with Williams, described him as "the funniest man I ever saw-and the saddest man I ever knew."

*The Number Five US Top 75 Song for the year 1910 -*

*Nora Bayes - "Has Anybody Here Seen Kelly?" *

*Music and lyrics by C.W. Murphy and Will Letters *














*Nora Bayes* (born Rachel Eleanora Goldberg, October 3, 1880 - March 19, 1928) was an American singer, comedian, actress and vaudeville star of the early 20th century.

*The Number Six US Top 75 Song for the year 1910 -*

*Harry MacDonough - "In the Valley of Yesterday"*














*John Scantlebury Macdonald* (May 30, 1871 - September 26, 1931) was a Canadian singer and recording executive. Under the pseudonym *Harry Macdonough*, he was one of the most prolific and popular tenors during the formative years of the recording industry.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Historic Popular Vocalists - 1910 - 1949 -

Songs for the Day of March 3, 2020

The Number Four US Top 75 Song for the year 1911 -*

*Ada Jones and Billy Murray - "Come, Josephine, in My Flying Machine"
*
*Music by Fred Fisher with lyrics by Alfred Bryan*














*Ada Jane Jones *(June 1, 1873 - May 2, 1922) was an English-American popular singer who made her first recordings in 1893 on Edison cylinders. She is among the earliest female singers to be recorded.

*William Thomas "Billy" Murray* (May 25, 1877 - August 17, 1954) was one of the most popular singers in the United States in the early 20th century. While he received star billing in vaudeville, he was best known for his prolific work in the recording studio, making records for almost every record label of the era.

*The Number Five US Top 75 Song for the year 1911 -*

*Victor Herbert and His Orchestra -

"Dream Melody Intermezzo: Naughty Marietta"*

*Music by Victor Herbert with lyrics by Rida Johnson*














*Victor August Herbert* (February 1, 1859 - May 26, 1924) was an American composer, cellist and conductor of Irish ancestry and German training. Although Herbert enjoyed important careers as a cello soloist and conductor, he is best known for composing many successful operettas that premiered on Broadway from the 1890s to World War I. He was also prominent among the tin pan alley composers and was later a founder of the American Society of Composers, Authors, and Publishers (ASCAP). A prolific composer, Herbert produced two operas, a cantata, 43 operettas, incidental music to 10 plays, 31 compositions for orchestra, nine band compositions, nine cello compositions, five violin compositions with piano or orchestra, 22 piano compositions and numerous songs, choral compositions and orchestrations of works by other composers, among other music.

*The Number Six US Top 75 Song for the year 1911 -*

*Victor Light Opera Company - "Gems from Naughty Marietta"*

*Music by Victor Herbert with lyrics by Rida Johnson*














*The Victor Light Opera Company* - This name was applied to a constantly changing lineup of performers, mostly studio singers. This included Elsie Baker, Marguerite Dunlap, Ada Jones, Olive Kline, Harry Macdonough, Lucy Isabelle Marsh, Billy Murray, Reinald Werrenrath and many others. These artists received no label credit for their work.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Historic Popular Vocalists - 1910 - 1949 -

Songs for the Day of March 4, 2020*

*The Number Four US Top 75 Song for the year 1912 -*

*Enrico Caruso - "Love is Mine"*

*Music by Terence G. Gartner with lyrics by Edward Teschemacher*














*Enrico Caruso* (25 February 1873 - 2 August 1921) was an Italian operatic tenor. He sang to great acclaim at the major opera houses of Europe and the Americas, appearing in a wide variety of roles from the Italian and French repertoires that ranged from the lyric to the dramatic. One of the first major singing talents to be commercially recorded, Caruso made approximately 260 commercially released recordings from 1902 to 1920, which made him an international popular entertainment star.

*The Number Five US Top 75 Song for the year 1912 -*

*Lillian Russell - "Come Down Ma Evenin' Star"*

*Written by John Stromberg*














*Lillian Russell* (born Helen Louise Leonard; December 4, 1860/1861 - June 6, 1922), was an American actress and singer. She became one of the most famous actresses and singers of the late 19th and early 20th centuries, known for her beauty and style, as well as for her voice and stage presence.

*The Number Six US Top 75 Song for the year 1912 -*

*The Heidelberg Quintet - "Waiting for the Robert E Lee"*

*Music by Lewis F. Muir with lyrics by L. Wolfe Gilbert*














The American Quartet was a four-member vocal group that recorded for various companies in the United States between 1899 and 1925. The membership varied over the years, but the most famous line-up - comprising John Bieling (first tenor), Billy Murray (second tenor), Steve Porter (baritone), and William F. Hooley (bass) - recorded for the Victor Talking Machine Company from 1909 to 1913. The same group of singers also recorded for Edison Records as the *Premier Quartet* (or Quartette), and for that and other labels as the *Premier American Quartet*. From 1912 to 1914 the quartet also recorded with countertenor Will Oakland as the *Heidelberg Quintet*.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Historic Popular Vocalists - 1910 - 1949 -

Songs for the Day of March 5, 2020

The Number Four US Top 75 Song for the year 1913 -*

*Walter Van Brunt and Helen Clark - "Sympathy"*

*Written by Rudolph Friml and Otto Hauerbach*













*(Pictured: Walter Van Brunt)*








*(Pictured: Helen Clark)*

*Walter Van Brunt* (22 April 1892 - 11 April 1971) was an American tenor known initially for his recordings on Thomas Alva Edison's Blue Amberol Records and later for his role in a scandal involving a stage name and case of adultery.

*Helen Clark* was an American contralto opera singer.

*The Number Five US Top 75 Song for the year 1913 -*

*Henry Burr - "When I Lost You"*

*Written by Irving Berlin *














*Henry Burr* (January 15, 1882 - April 6, 1941) was a Canadian singer, radio performer and producer. He was born Harry Haley McClaskey and used Henry Burr as one of his many pseudonyms, in addition to Irving Gillette, Henry Gillette, Alfred Alexander, Robert Rice, Carl Ely, Harry Barr, Frank Knapp, Al King, and Shamus McClaskey. He produced more than 12,000 recordings, by his own estimate.

*The Number Six US Top 75 Song for the year 1913 -*

*Walter Van Brunt and Maurice Burkhardt - "Ghost of the Violin"*

*Music by Ted Snyder with lyrics by Bert Kalmer*














*Maurice Burkhardt* was an American tenor in the first decades of the 20th century, who began his career plugging songs for Ted Snyder, Irving Berlin's publisher, frequent co-composer, and business partner. His vaudeville career took off in 1913 after he appeared as the opening act to headliner Eva Tanguay at the Park Theater in New York. With the demands of touring Burkhart's studio activities declined markedly after 1913, and Edison issued his last known commercial recording in 1920.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Historic Popular Vocalists - 1910 - 1949 -

Songs for the Day of March 6, 2020

The Number Four US Top 75 Song for the year 1914 -*

*Henry Burr, Albert Campbell and Will Oakland - "I'm on My Way to Mandalay"*

*Music by Fred Fisher with lyrics by A.L. Bryant*














*Henry Burr* (January 15, 1882 - April 6, 1941) was a Canadian singer, radio performer and producer.

*Albert Charles Campbell *(August 19, 1872 - January 25, 1947) was an American popular music singer who recorded between the late 1890s and the 1920s. He was best known for his many duo recordings with Henry Burr, and as a member of the Peerless Quartet and other vocal groups, but also recorded successfully as a solo singer both under his own name and under various pseudonyms including Frank Howard.

*Will Oaklan**d* (January 15, 1880-May 15, 1956) was an American countertenor famed for his exceptionally high vocal range.

*The Number Five US Top 75 Song for the year 1914 -*

*Ada Jones and Billy Watkins - By The Beautiful Sea"*

*Music by Harry Carroll with lyrics by Harold R. Atteridge*














*Ada Jane Jones* (June 1, 1873 - May 2, 1922) was an English-American popular singer who made her first recordings in 1893 on Edison cylinders. She is among the earliest female singers to be recorded.

*Billy Watkins* was an American tenor vocalist.

*The Number Six US Top 75 Song for the year 1914 -*

*Henry Burr - "The Song That Stole My Heart Away"*

*Written by Harry Von Tilzer*














*Henry Burr* (January 15, 1882 - April 6, 1941) was a Canadian singer, radio performer and producer. He was born Harry Haley McClaskey and used Henry Burr as one of his many pseudonyms, in addition to Irving Gillette, Henry Gillette, Alfred Alexander, Robert Rice, Carl Ely, Harry Barr, Frank Knapp, Al King, and Shamus McClaskey.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

This thread is on hiatus with a return date to be determined...

- Duncan


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Nice work, Duncan! I love all of those classy ladies. Particularly Blanche Ring.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Historic Popular Vocalists - 1910 - 1949 -

Songs for the Day of March 30, 2020

The Number Four US Top 75 Song for the year 1915 -*

*John McCormack - "It's a Long, Long Way to Tipperary"*

*Written by Henry James "Harry" Williams and Jack Judge*














*John Francis McCormack*, Count of the Holy Roman Church, KSG, KSS, KHS (14 June 1884 - 16 September 1945), was an Irish tenor celebrated for his performances of the operatic and popular song repertoires, and renowned for his diction and breath control.

*The Number Five US Top 75 Song for the year 1915 -*

*Alice Nielsen - "Home Sweet Home"*

*Music by Sir Henry Bishop with lyrics by John Howard Payne*

_Note: the version sung by Alice Nielsen is not available and thus the recording made by Alma Gluck in 1911 is being substituted._














*Alice Nielsen* (June 7, 1872 - March 8, 1943) was a Broadway performer and operatic soprano who had her own opera company and starred in several Victor Herbert operettas.

*The Number Six US Top 75 Song for the year 1915 -*

*James Reed & James F. Harrison - "There's A Long, Long Trail"*

*Music by Alonzo "Zo" Elliott with lyrics by Stoddard King*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Historic Popular Vocalists - 1910 - 1949 -

Songs for the Day of March 31, 2020*

*The Number Four US Top 75 Song for the year 1916 -*

*Billy Murray - "I Love a Piano"*

*Written by Irving Berlin*














*William Thomas "Billy" Murray* (May 25, 1877 - August 17, 1954) was one of the most popular singers in the United States in the early 20th century. While he received star billing in vaudeville, he was best known for his prolific work in the recording studio, making records for almost every record label of the era.

*The Number Five US Top 75 Song for the year 1916 -*

*John McCormack - "The Sunshine of Your Smile"*

*Music by Lilian Ray with lyrics by Leonard Cooke*














*John Francis McCormack*, Count of the Holy Roman Church, KSG, KSS, KHS (14 June 1884 - 16 September 1945), was an Irish tenor celebrated for his performances of the operatic and popular song repertoires, and renowned for his diction and breath control.

*The Number Six US Top 75 Song for the year 1916 -*

*Columbia Mixed Double Quartet - "America (My Country 'Tis of Thee)*

*Lyrics by Samuel Francis Smith - music adapted from "God Save The Queen"*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Historic Popular Vocalists - 1910 - 1949 -

Songs for the Day of April 1, 2020

The Number Four US Top 75 Song for the year 1917 -*

*Original Dixieland Jazz Band - "At the Darktown Strutter's Ball"*

*Written by Shelton Brooks*














*The Original Dixieland Jass Band (ODJB)* was a Dixieland jazz band that made the first jazz recordings in early 1917. Their "Livery Stable Blues" became the first jazz record ever issued. The group composed and recorded many jazz standards, the most famous being "Tiger Rag". In late 1917 the spelling of the band's name was changed to Original Dixieland Jazz Band.

*The Number Five US Top 75 Song for the year 1917 -*

*Victor Military Band -	"Poor Butterfly"*

*Music by Raymond Hubbell with lyrics by John L. Golden*













*(Pictured: Victor Military Band)*

No biographical information available as it appears the Victor Military Band has receded too far into the mists of time...

*The Number Six US Top 75 Song for the year 1917 -*

*Elsie Baker (as "Edna Brown") - "Missouri Waltz (Hush-a-Bye, Ma Baby)"*

*Music by John Valentine Eppel with lyrics by J.R. Shannon*














*Elsie Baker* (July 13, 1883 - August 16, 1971) was an American singer and actress. Her career spanned the gamut from vaudeville through silent movies to Victrola to radio to Hollywood and television.

She sometimes used the stage name Edna Brown, including in the 1910s when she sang duets with Irish-American singer Billy Murray.


----------

